# SD card reader dmesg, udev

## loux.thefuture

Hello,

i have a big trouble with my 7-in-1 card Reader, 

the hardware is recognised by sg, usb_storage as dmesg give me :

<-

scsi 0:0:0:2: Direct-Access OTi SD CARD Reader 2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

->

But when i plug a memory card inside the slot, nothing happens (not output on dmesg)

so i need to do : mount /dev/sdc /mnt/sdcard (which will not work i know but ...)

and then i got in dmesg :

<-

SCSI device sdc: 1984000 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 1984000 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

sdc: sdc1

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdc

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc.

->

so now i can mount my /dev/sdc1

this is very strange when i plug my sd card for the first time i got nothing on dmesg/udev,

PS : kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

sg/../usb_storage in kernel or in module do the same things !

udevinfo give me : udevinfo -a -p /block/sdc/sdc1

looking at device '/block/sdc/sdc1':

KERNEL=="sdc1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block"

DRIVER==""

ATTR{stat}==" 135 135 0 0"

ATTR{size}=="1983495"

ATTR{start}=="249"

ATTR{dev}=="8:33"

looking at parent device '/block/sdc':

KERNELS=="sdc"

SUBSYSTEMS=="block"

DRIVERS==""

ATTRS{stat}==" 16 139 282 32 0 0 0 0 0 32 32"

ATTRS{size}=="1984000"

ATTRS{removable}=="1"

ATTRS{range}=="16"

ATTRS{dev}=="8:32"

----------

## covici

I get somewhat similar results, but the mount command yields nothing and I can't get the sd card recognized at all -- is this a udev problem?

----------

## loux.thefuture

i think it's a kernel/module trouble and not udev one,

i remember older kernel hadn't this trouble,

but nobody care don"t they ?

see you

loux

----------

## covici

I have discovered that things work much better if I set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

This made the card reader work and it saw all the devices

in the reader which it had never seen before.

----------

## loux.thefuture

i have already set that CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y 

and the kernel see my 7 in 1 card SD/MS/...

but not when i insert a card

 :Sad: 

loux

----------

